# 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel - Error code P02E0 - EGR replacement?



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

If it is “tuned”, the EGR is obsolete. When doing a delete the throttle valve electrical connection is disconnected and remains disconnected. Not sure why it would be throwing a code for that, but it is possible. The tune should have rendered the EGR obsolete and therefore replacing it would be a waste of money. That is if the tune is for a full delete. If so, check the electrical connection directly under the throttle body valve (still weird saying that). It should be unplugged.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

*under here*


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I would talk to your tuner.

I am guessing the ecm doesn't like the throttle body (air intake valve) not being plugged in and is declaring an open circuit fault code to be triggered.

And as stated the egr valve would be part of the tune and not used.


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

From what I understand the emissions had been modified - DEF deleted. 
I've read about getting the EGR deleted too but that involves installing some plates and removing the EGR valve altogether - that wasn't done.

But like I posted above, when the engine light came on and I ran the code, it referred me to the EGR. I noticed it was unplugged. So maybe that was the way to handle the EGR? - just to unplug it?
If the EGR should not be used would it need to be retuned again? Or would disconnecting it and erasing the code work? Or would I just being OK with having the engine light?

Not sure how tunes work, but the last one cost me $1K (Canadian, so about $785 USD) - I'd hate to have to redo it all again..... Appreciate any more suggestions.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

AlfieCat22 said:


> From what I understand the emissions had been modified - DEF deleted.
> I've read about getting the EGR deleted too but that involves installing some plates and removing the EGR valve altogether - that wasn't done.
> 
> But like I posted above, when the engine light came on and I ran the code, it referred me to the EGR. I noticed it was unplugged. So maybe that was the way to handle the EGR? - just to unplug it?
> ...


Yep, just unplug it. Normally there will be 3 unplugged (open), throttle, EGR and bypass. You can leave all components physically installed if you want, just unplugged. The blocking plates are typically used on the bypass.

check those 3.


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

Hi Bvogt - I checked the throttle body valve connection and it too was UNPLUGGED. So it seems as if it and the EGR had both been unplugged.... need to check the bypass to verify it too was unplugged. Can u let me know which specific bypass component it is/ where I can locate it?

And.... if the 3 connections are unplugged and I keep getting that P02E0 Open intake Air Flow Control error.... would it be a matter of either living with the check engine light or going back to have those items deleted in another tune?


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Next to the EGR. If you don’t see it, then it was removed and two flat plates replaced it


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

AlfieCat22 said:


> Hi Bvogt - I checked the throttle body valve connection and it too was UNPLUGGED. So it seems as if it and the EGR had both been unplugged.... need to check the bypass to verify it too was unplugged. Can u let me know which specific bypass component it is/ where I can locate it?
> 
> And.... if the 3 connections are unplugged and I keep getting that P02E0 Open intake Air Flow Control error.... would it be a matter of either living with the check engine light or going back to have those items deleted in another tune?


If all are unplugged, then either something else is causing it (not sure what that would be), or there is an issue with the tune. A tune is simply software and whoever wrote it for you should be able to alter it. They gave you the physical autocal, right?


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

I will check to see if that bypass hose is missing.... 

On the autocal - actually no, I did not get it - I posted a long story about needing the 'replacement' tune a few weeks back. Unbeknownst to me, the car dealer wiped out my ECU and I had to take it to a tuning specialist. He tuned it which got it out of limp mode/countdown to lower speeds, etc.... The tune seemed to work but after about 100 miles the engine light came on.... that led to the error code which led to me looking into the EGR valve as part of the problem. (thought cleaning it would help, but it had been unplugged.... etc.)

I suppose it's possible that he tuned the emissions (DEF Delete) but may not have included the EGR as part of the tune? (Not sure I'm phrasing it all correctly).... But no, I did not get the autodial as it was a 'retuning' for something the tuner didn't do originally. He was trying to help me out of the jam the dealer put me into.....


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

Upon inspection - yes, that bypass is missing and I see the plates in their place. 
So - the EGR system has also been deleted/removed.
Do you think the tuner may have skipped over this, or would/should he have caught this when he did the tune?

Also - if those 3 components were removed, in lieu of another tune, would just putting up with the engine light be an option?


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

AlfieCat22 said:


> Upon inspection - yes, that bypass is missing and I see the plates in their place.
> So - the EGR system has also been deleted/removed.
> Do you think the tuner may have skipped over this, or would/should he have caught this when he did the tune?
> 
> Also - if those 3 components were removed, in lieu of another tune, would just putting up with the engine light be an option?


Not likely. The code would have thrown right away if something was missed in the tune, not 100 miles later I presume. For the price, he should have included the autocal. Especially when they are licensed/locked to your VIN. If you had it, you could reflash the tune. I’d contact them and see. Someone else might have another idea why that code is coming up. It may reset itself as well. If not, maybe he can mail it to you so you can plug it in and flash it quick. Either way, keep us updated please.


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

I heard from the tuner last night. He said he could take a look at it for me & probably fix it - probably this weekend. I'm wondering if I take him a device to save the autocal tune program if that would save me some future headaches. Any suggestions on a device? I've never used one and haven't a clue on how to plug it in and flash it in the future. Is it similar to an OBD scanner tool?


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

Latest update: After going back and forth with the tuner for a few weeks (our schedules never seemed to synch up), I took the car to him yesterday and he tuned it again. Was able to remove the check engine light. Also put the tune on the autocal for me, so I have it saved now. No extra charge for yesterdays' work. Car seems to be running fine; although it was running fine even with the check engine light on. 

Thanks for your help & guidance in figuring things out!


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I'd say you have a standup tuner.


----------

